# what sharpening system should i buy?



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking to buy something to sharpen kitchen knives, pocket knives, planes, etc. For now, I'm looking for something simple that doesn't take up a whole lot of space. I'm leaning toward a few diamond stones like those by DMT.

Also considered scary sharp method sandpaper method, oil stones, or water stones but diamond stones seem like a good simple & compact method.

Any ideas on if this is a good or bad idea or what diamond stones to get?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe a compact whetstone would do you?

I know some knives come with a whetstone inside the sheath that keeps them very sharp.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A piece of wood with leather or a mouse pad glued to it and various grits of wet dry sandpaper and learn to convex sharpen, a spyderco double stuff for your pocket and the field. Works as well as anything you can buy, is dead cheap and is available everywhere.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

or a 




both very good but id still get a strop to finish


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The best system ever is two wheels for a grinder from lazer sharp knife service in Springfield Mo. Fast professional results. Takes a few minutes and the knife is sharper than any flat stone job.They are used at Bass Pro shop for sharpening customer knifes. It is the best way to sharpen rotary cutter blades for cutting latex flats! I'm not kidding.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Norca,
Those mechanical systems work well but are too expensive, complicated, bulky and slow. If you learn to freehand you don't need all those guides and rods. Remeber men shaved for 100s years with a blade sharpened with nothing but a stone and a strop, if they can learn to put that kind of edge on steel so can you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:wave:

.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Just my 2cents, but a good two sided Japanese stone 600 for general and 1000 for finish. I'm a chef and we like our knives very sharp :thumbsup: And, if you're good to your stone it will last forever, I sharpen kinves once a week and I've had mine for a few years now with very little wear. But, if you tend to be rough with you stuff, a small flat file works in a pinch.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Spyder co triangle sharpener is best I have ever used and I think I have tried and owned most of them.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

There are few hundred sharpeners and sharpening methods, these are my personal suggestions 

If you want to master "Art of Sharpening" then use *Japanese whetstone *










If you want to do sharpening as hobby & professionally :

*APEX EDGE PRO *










*Wicked Edge*










If you want quick scary edge then *Work Sharp WSKTS*










Again this is my personal opinion search and pick what is best for you. :0


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been very pleased with my DMT diamond stones. They last for ever (if kept dry). I do use a ceramic stone for final finish before stropping.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

A lot of great food for thoughts -- thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

I have had a Wicked Edge for awhile and find it works great. That said I am a bit of a geek so enjoy learning and tweeking my skills. The Wicked Edge is very precise, but requires good setup to reach it's optimum potential. Would NOT recommend for the casual sharpener due to that and the cost. I get my moneys worth out of it, but only people who geek out on knives and the sharpness of them will find it worth it.

Been playing with different angles, grits, progressions, Strops, bevels and micro bevels.








It is very satisfying knowing you have a perfectly sharp knife ready for the job it is intended to do. Still learning alot. Now I am trying to match the sharpening profile to the blade steel and intended use.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm a tight ass, I use a Lansky with diamond stones, ultrafine and leather. I'm going to by some wet stones and learn freehand sharpening, soon, sharpening with the Lansky takes ages. But it works, my wife is scared of our kitchen knifes.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

tool said:


> I'm a tight ass, I use a Lansky with diamond stones, ultrafine and leather. I'm going to by some wet stones and learn freehand sharpening, soon, sharpening with the Lansky takes ages. But it works, my wife is scared of our kitchen knifes.


I started with a Lansky and really liked it. The problem with it is it is a bit limited for doing larger knives like kitchen chef knives and the like. Also like being able to do the exact angle I want to do. That said the Lansky is a quality sharpener for the money.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Yes, it has its limitations, but I sharpen knifes up to 7" with it. In fact, I have more issues sharpening pocket knifes with a drop point, the grind always looks ugly at the tip.


----------

